# 7 Year Switch



## PBDad (Apr 13, 2015)

What the he** is the problem with folks anyway...

http://deadline.com/2015/04/fyi-seven-year-switch-series-spouse-swap-marriage-1201415817/ 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It didn't link?


----------



## PBDad (Apr 13, 2015)

Mobile device inexactitude. Copy and paste works. Sorry. 

It's just the usual one of many sickening stories out there.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure it will go the way of "Neighbors With Benefits" and "Sex Box" before too long.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

:wtf:

Idiots!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonygunner007 (Apr 24, 2015)

It's always about the bottom line. Nothing to do with helping marriages.


----------

